# Help, I'm braking in my 1911.



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

I've had my new 1911 for 7 days. It's a Springfield Stainless Loaded. I've fired 450 factory rounds through it, so far. I was told 1,000 should break it in. Question...should I use a snap-cap to assist the break in process? The trigger pul is quite tight. Will it get softer in time? This is my first 1911, what else should I be doing? Oh, BTY, I'm hooked on 1911s, now.:smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Forget the snap cap. Clean it and lube it and then shoot it. It's about as broke in as it needs to be if you have 400rds through it. Good luck.


----------



## Kruz (Sep 3, 2006)

Congrats on your purchase.. if its working as it should, it's already broken in.. mine took the addition of a wolff progressive recoil spring to become reliable.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

which loaded model is it sig the full size 45?


----------

